# K3b crea dischi illeggibili ...

## gatiba

Ma non solo k3b ...

Il problema è che masterizzando files immagine va tutto bene, ma un cd composto da file dati aggiunti da me è illeggibile sia su Linux sia su Windows ... 

Lo stesso accade con cdbakeoven ...

Sicuramente mi sfugge qualche impostazione ma non capisco cosa !

Grazie a tutti dell'eventuale dritta !   :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Beh: se succede a piu' di un programma non credo sia una rogna del programma stesso....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere i tuoi dati (ammesso che tu non voglia fare un cd audio) in una cartella e poi

lancia il comando 

```
mkisofs -R -J -o output.iso nomecartelladati
```

poi prova a masterizzare con

```
cdrecord dev=il_tuo speed=la_tua_max_speed -v -data output.iso
```

per vedere a quale dev (es. 0,0,0) e' connesso il tuo masterizzatore usa 

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

Se cosi' funziona devi aver sbagliato le impostazioni del programma.

----------

## gatiba

Seguendo la tua procedura il cd funziona benissimo !

(Però toglimi un dubbio: anche k3b prima di scrivere file dati ne crea una immagine iso ?!)

Cosa potrebbe essere ? Una volta k3b mi funzionava benissimo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gatiba

Allora: anche se creo l'iso con mkisofs e poi la masterizzo con K3B funziona bene ...

Il problema mi si presenta appena, tramite l'interfaccia del programma, trascino i miei file sul progetto del cd e lo masterizzo: è illeggibile su qualsiasi lettore e su qualsiasi sistema operativo !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi spiace io non ho mai usato k3b e non so dirti... Io ti ho dato quelle istruzioni per capire se 

era il masterizzatore che non funzionava (e non e' il tuo caso). L'unica cosa che posso dirti e 

di gardare i settaggi di k3b.

----------

## fatez

Ciao!

guarda io uso k3b da un paio di mesetti, e di devo dire la verità: non ho toccato alcun settaggio per farlo andare.

ah si una sola cosa, il driver.. ho dovuto metterlo generico poichè non esiste il driver per il mio F1.

Una pecca che ho notato da un mesetto a questa parte... lancio k3b e mi si apre tipo dopo un minuto abbondante... 

se hai bisogno di info, o screen shot non esistare. Ciao ciao

----------

## gatiba

Sono abbastanza stranito:

la stessa versione di K3B (0.8.1) sulla mia Suse funziona a meraviglia, con gli stessi settaggi di questa sulla Gentoo (in pratica i settaggi <di serie>).

L'unica differenza è che sulla Suse utilizza i cdrtools 2.0, mentre sulla Gentoo sono installati i 2.01a14 o qualcosa del genere...

Provo un downgrade e vi saprò dire !

----------

## gatiba

Risolto !

Era proprio un problema di cdrtools !

La versione 2.01a14 non funziona un cavolo, almeno sul mio pc, mentre la 2.00.3 finale masterizza come un missile !

Grazie a tutti lo stesso per l'aiuto !

----------

## cerri

Difatti era impossibile che fosse un problema di k3b...  :Wink: 

Aprirei un bugreport, cmq.

----------

## gatiba

Ehm   :Embarassed: 

Non so come dire ...

Come is apre un bug report ?! 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

https://bugs.gentoo.org  :Cool: 

----------

## gatiba

Fatto !   :Wink: 

----------

## lonkii

scusa gatiba come hai fatto as installara i cdrtools 2.0.3

io non li ho nel database.

Ho solo gli 1.* e i 2 alpha

?

ciao

----------

## gatiba

Guarda Lonkii basta che vai sul sito ufficiale dei cdrtools e li scarichi !

Di default vengono installati in /opt/schily/ percui se c'è bisogno basta che fai "vedere" il percorso giusto al programma di masterizzazione (K3B li vede subito in automatico).

----------

## gatiba

Puoi trovarli qua !

http://www.fokus.fhg.de/research/cc/glone/employees/joerg.schilling/private/cdrecord.html

----------

## lonkii

ok grazie.

----------

## sciack

vi amoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

mi avete risolto un grandissimo problema! grazie a tutti! gatibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! in particolare!

 :Wink: 

scusate ma dopo aver bruciato una marea di cd.... e dopo essere arrivati alla conclusione che il problema era il mio masterizzato, con relativa decisione di cacciarlo nel cesso... immaginato un po' voi come mi sento ora che masterizza perfettamente!!! 

ancora thanks!!!! e maledetti gentooisti che cavolo che mettono le versioni alpha come se fossero stabili!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

uff

 :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

 *sciack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .....
> 
> ancora thanks!!!! e maledetti gentooisti che cavolo che mettono le versioni alpha come se fossero stabili!   
> ...

 

Son felice che anche tu abbia risolto il problema...   :Surprised: 

In effetti mettere versioni di sviluppo come stabili è un contro senso ...

Se voglio un sistema instabile uso ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" e corro il rischio ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paolo

Edit: avevo capito male...

Cmq li ho appena installati  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

